# Oyster Stew



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

loved Campbell's oyster stew in the day and it was my introduction but they are gone and i have the taste . have use Chinese canned oysters in the past , made a roux with flour and butter making sure the black went in 1st , have added a little hot sauce etc.
I really want some good stew and know fresh oysters are best but just got a case of the S Koren ocean farmed and will go with that since the Campbell's was so good.
Help a brotha out with some tips


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm just gonna say, shame on you for not buying local fresh. i'll post a recipe if you repent.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> i'm just gonna say, shame on you for not buying local fresh. i'll post a recipe if you repent.
> jack


Joe will not sell me $4 worth of oysters even if i drive down and hang out getting covided in the crowd
1st try was not bad over crackers but i do need some improvement


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, if you can get some fresh, even those packed from washington state, start by cutting the oyster about four times to a bite size. if you've got a pint, that will make a lot of stew. dice up about 4 med. potatoes and chop up one large onion. get a good sized pot (maybe 2 quart) and start with a stick of real butter. melt and then add cubed potatoes and onions. saute until the potatoes are crunchy and the onions are translucent. salt and pepper. add one clove chopped garlic. cook this a little more and add about a quart of cream. don't boil and stir constantly to keep the cream from curdling. when you see steam, (and you are stirring) add the oysters with liquor. stir until the potatoes are soft. the oysters should be cooked by the time the potatoes are done. bone app a tit.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> well, if you can get some fresh, even those packed from washington state, start by cutting the oyster about four times to a bite size. if you've got a pint, that will make a lot of stew. dice up about 4 med. potatoes and chop up one large onion. get a good sized pot (maybe 2 quart) and start with a stick of real butter. melt and then add cubed potatoes and onions. saute until the potatoes are crunchy and the onions are translucent. salt and pepper. add one clove chopped garlic. cook this a little more and add about a quart of cream. don't boil and stir constantly to keep the cream from curdling. when you see steam, (and you are stirring) add the oysters with liquor. stir until the potatoes are soft. the oysters should be cooked by the time the potatoes are done. bone app a tit.
> jack


Potatoes in oyster stew? Sacrilege, dude.... sacrilege!!!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

The key to oyster stew is to start the (fresh) oysters in your milk/cream cold. Slowly heat it until the lips of the oysters just start to curl. It's done.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I do not cut them there oysters, I like them whole.
Some celery would add another flavor.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Corpsman said:


> The key to oyster stew is to start the (fresh) oysters in your milk/cream cold. Slowly heat it until the lips of the oysters just start to curl. It's done.


OMG!  .....when the lips start to curl.....

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Potatoes in oyster stew? Sacrilege, dude.... sacrilege!!!!


don't get your panties in a wad, king, that's just a version of chowder.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to slap Granny, try this:

2-3 dozen oysters (drained - save liquid)
6 Tbs butter (divided)
2 Tbs flour
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup milk
1 cup cream
1 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 cup chopped green onion
3 Tbs chopped parsley
1 Tbs minced garlic
Chopped mushrooms (optional)
White wine

Melt 4 Tbs butter and add flour to make a blonde roux. Add onions and cook 2 min. Add milk, cream, oyster liquid, salt, pepper, mushrooms. Bring to a boil for 5 minutes, add parsley, green onions, garlic, wine. Bring back to boil 5 minutes. Add oysters, boil 5 minutes. chip 2 Tbs butter to float on top.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my thinking is if you boil the milk and cream for 15 min. it will curdle.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> don't get your panties in a wad, king, that's just a version of chowder.
> jack


You damn Yankees from North of I10... trying to turn oyster stew into chowder! Guess next, you'll recommend replacing the oysters with possum.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> You damn Yankees from North of I10... trying to turn oyster stew into chowder! Guess next, you'll recommend replacing the oysters with possum.


It's not possum, it's just the word mountain is silent.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Creole Oyster Stew Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network


Creole Oyster Stew

Prep:

Cook:

Total Time:

45 min

15 min

30 min

Yield:

6 to 8 servings

Level:

Easy

Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse

Ingredients

6 ounces chopped bacon

1 stick unsalted butter

1 cup chopped yellow onions

1/2 cup finely chopped celery

1/2 cup chopped green onions

1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper

Pinch cayenne

1/2 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme leaves

1/2 cup all‑purpose flour

1/4 cup dry white wine

1 quart oysters, picked over for shells, liquid drained and reserved

3 cups milk

1/2 cup chopped parsley leaves

1/2 cup heavy cream

Hot sliced French bread, accompaniment

Directions

In a large pot, cook the bacon until crisp and the fat is rendered, 5 to

6 minutes. Drain on paper towels and set aside. Discard all but 1

tablespoon of fat from the pan.

To the fat remaining in the pan, add the butter and melt over medium

heat. Add the onions and celery and cook gently, stirring, until soft,

about 5 minutes. Add the green onions, garlic, salt, white pepper,

✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓✓





cayenne, and thyme and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add the flour

and cook, stirring, to make a light roux, about 3 minutes.

Add the wine and cook for 1 minute. Add the reserved oyster liquor

and milk and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer until the

liquid thickens, about 4 minutes. Add the oysters and parsley and

simmer until the oysters start to curl, about 3 minutes.

Stir in the cream and reserved bacon and cook for 1 minute. Remove

from the heat and adjust the seasoning, to taste. Serve hot with

French bread.

Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse, 2003





I use a food processor to chop the veggies.

Jim


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> my thinking is if you boil the milk and cream for 15 min. it will curdle.
> jack


Jack, this recipe is from a friend who owns a restaurant and wrote his recipe down for me, since I bragged on it and begged for the recipe. I transcribed it from his writing. I never noticed any curdling when he made it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i will try it. i like new recipes and ideas.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

thanks Jim but since Emeril got so fat i watch out for his recipes and expected Jack to start with a 1/2 pound of fatback LOL
when i was taking a blind stab at making this i would start with 2 strips of bacon and cook them crisp . remove and would saute onions and finely sliced celery in the fat before adding some flour , and pepper to brown. then came the butter , milk and a few drops of hot sauce before the oysters.
have heard of a smoked paprika and a little Worcestershire


----------

